# Mini donkey pregnant or overweight?



## daisy (Oct 27, 2015)

We have a mini donkey that was with a jack before we got her and the previous owner thought she might be bred. If so she would now be at 13 months pregnant so im beginning to think that she is just overweight. We checked and she doesnt have a full bag but she does have clear milk. Is there any reason she would have milk and not be pregnant? Or is she just taking her time to have a baby?


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 27, 2015)

If you're *sure* it's been 13 months since she was with the jack, she's not pregnant.  Has your vet checked her?  He/she could tell for sure.

One of my ponies sometimes has a clear/slightly milky liquid, though she's never been bred.  The vet said it has something to do with her hormones causing some milk or milk-like substance.  She seems to be more likely to have it happen when she's in heat.

Oh, and     from Ohio!


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 27, 2015)

Welcome to BYH!

The average gestation period for donkeys is 12 months, though there apparently have been donkey pregnancies that have gone as long as 14 months and still resulted in the birth of a normal, live foal - so you aren't completely out of the woods yet.

But I have to say, I have a mini mule that is almost that wide, and I know she isn't preggers.


----------



## daisy (Oct 27, 2015)

Thank you for the replies! We havent had the vet check her yet but we are taking her in this week to find out for sure whats going on.

And..sorry for the sideways picture, I couldnt figure out how to turn it the right way.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 28, 2015)

To check for overweight, look at the crest of her neck. It should be lean, not puffy with fat. If too fat, the crest of their neck can actually fall over and even if the donkey loses weight, the crest will not stand back up. The crest is the top of their neck. Donkeys also get fat pones on top of their hindquarters and on their back, next to their spine. Being desert animals, they don't put on a layer of fat evenly all over their bodies like other animals do. In a desert setting, a layer of fat would probably cook them!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Oct 29, 2015)

Man...if she isn't pregnant, then she definitely if overweight. I am following this thread because I am curious to see the outcome.


----------



## Chebird (Mar 16, 2020)

What was the outcome? I have a donkey just like that.


----------



## KayL (Mar 20, 2020)

Definitely not a donkey expert. That said, I have trimmed a fair many long-ears who are similarly... “muscular” (is what we call the chonky donks). Is she lumpy?

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Chebird (Mar 20, 2020)

Chebird said:


> What was the outcome? I have a donkey just like that.


We were a week off for our vet appointment.   He comes next Wednesday. I will update! Thanks!


----------



## Chebird (Jul 22, 2020)

Update please


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 22, 2020)

This thread was started in 2015, and the person who started it hasn't been back to the forum since December of that year. It doesn't seem very likely that you will get an update, but, ya never know.


----------

